# Indestructible Squeaker Toy?



## SpooOwner (Oct 1, 2010)

Any recs? New guy is a chewer who loves squeaky toys. He's torn apart many of Mia's plush toys, puncturing the squeakers, while ignoring the rubber squeaker-less toys.


----------



## PDXdogmom (Jun 30, 2010)

I'd love to hear some good suggestion too. My lab is a power chew like none other I've had.

About the only thing she doesn't destroy is a deer antler or a nylabone for strong chewers - but neither of those have the fun of a squeaker toy.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

Gee I think I have to say we have all those squeaker toys for the dogs and like PDXdogmom says with her lab like my labs,I cant see any that they have not destroyed. I have the replaceable squeakers also. I have also sewn the toys back when the squeaker has been ripped out ugh! Seems ever toy with a squeaker, its the labs who rip it just to get the squeaker out as if that is what the object of the toy is. Find the squeaker game!


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

The only one I've found that almost beat Mollie is an alligator with, well, I think it was 16 squeakers in it. She had trouble getting to the middle ones as her mouth isn't that big, but it drove her mad trying to get every last one popped. Tell you what, it nearly drove me up the wall too, squeak, squeak, squeak, squeaaaaaaaakkkkk for hours on end.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Ii have one of these which is made of tear resistant material, though Uno is not much of a chewer








I also like jw pet squeaky rubber balls.


----------



## swolek (Mar 31, 2011)

The only squeaky toy that held up long-term (it was eventually punctured but took quite a while!) was a Cuz ball. Rocky had the red "devil" one. He ripped off the feet and horns but the ball itself held up great! And he could destroy the black Kongs.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

I have yet to find anything truly indestructible, but the cuz toys have held up better than any other squeeky rubber toy we've had. My dogs take the feet off pretty quickly, but the ball itself has lasted quite a while.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Unosmom said:


> I also like jw pet squeaky rubber balls.


Yeah, I agree, I forgot about these - they aren't bad at all. 
The one that was perfect for Mol sizewise, she burst. So I went the next size up where she almost had trouble getting her mouth around it. Both this ball and the squeaker have lasted so long now, that it's all wrinkled and crappy from the sun and sea.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

I had one Chow who loved squeaky toys. I used to cruise all the bins at the thrift store and find every stuffed toy they had that made a squeak or a noise and buy those for $.25 each. I'd stash them in the closet and once she would rip one apart, I'd wait a few days and then she'd get another one. It made her happy because she was getting a 'brand new toy' every time.

I also found the stuffing-free flat looking toys with the squeaky at each end seemed to hold up longer. (we called them road-kill toys!). Something about them being flat and free of stuffing made them harder to shred.


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

We bought Invincible Snakes from Kyjen for the boys. They're stuffingless, with a rattle in the tail, ours have 3 squeakers, but there are bigger ones. They are suppose to keep squeaking even after being punctured. The snakes are still squeaking after 4 months which was unheard of before this. One note cut the tag off, 1 snake has a hole in the side because Scotty ripped the tag off. Even with the hole he hasn't been able to "peel" the squeakers out yet.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

bubba has murdered every one of his toys. wish i could help.

let me know if you find something.


----------



## SpooOwner (Oct 1, 2010)

Thanks for all of the suggestions! I have some stuffingless/road-kill toys on the way, courtesy of Uno's post last week, and Zulu seems to like the rubber squeaker balls (JW, Cuz, and WestPaw Huck) that some neighbors have. He's killed 6 or 7 squeaky tennis balls, so hopefully Chuck-it makes some squeaker balls, too.


----------



## werecatrising (Oct 15, 2010)

KONG Squeezz Stick Dog Toy at PETCO
Quinn has had a couple of these for about a month. That's a long time for him. They come in several shapes.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

So after reading this thread and I already commented I was like well ok I am going to try again with another squeaker toy because of course I feel like since My dogs well ok the labs its the two of them they destroy those toys they needed a new one. So yesterday went to petco and got the stuffing less its a jackal toy its the one with a squeaker in the head and tail it was on sale a nice size one for $4.98 so yes I bought it and I also bought for the same price a squirrel I got this for the other two dogs, the beagle and ori pei which is being put up away from the labs my toy destroyers, so well back to the jackal, ok so Roxi claimed it, she dominated this toy she loved it sandi the yellow lab was not as impressed with it. so anyway within and this is no lie I am swearing on the bible as I type right hand on it a so this is hard to type right now (ok I am exaggerating no bible here but I am telling the truth) took 2 hours yes I timed it I wanted to see how long it would be before both of the squeakers not one were killed. Yep I thought that may be a Guinness record though because if I actually timed it correctly meaning this was within two hours so the actual play time would be more like hmmm 45 minutes.Within that two hours she actually dropped it had it on the ground, gnawed at the darn squeakers for a total of non stop 45 minutes the other hour and 15 minutes was her carrying her kill like a pro saying ha look at me guys I killed it and its mine not yours! She is the most vicious, killer of stuffed squeaker toys~ chocolate lab on the planet here!!!! Ahhh I Love,Love,Love that dog she's my heart dog! Well so the squeaker lasted for 45 minutes out of a two hour play time! The unstuffed jackal is resting comfortably though right now on the couch waiting for more roughness ummm minus the squeak it use to have!:heh::tongue1:


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

My dogs also did the 'dominate' thing with the stuffingless toys. I swear they thought it was a real dead animal!! They were a real soft, silky texture and felt like a real animal. Oh, and they went thru the wash machine just fine, squeakers and all! Once they got real spitty, I figured I'd toss them in the wash and see what happened and they turned out like new again. The ones that I got came with extra squeakers that you could sew in once your dog destroyed the first squeakers, but so far mine are still squeaking away.


----------



## FL Cracker (May 4, 2011)

Well...we have been searching for the same...and with a Rottweiler...it's tough to find anything that will last more than 10 minutes before it's deflated...ripped...eaten...or chewed into pieces. I stumbled into this site...which has video of Tiger's playing with their toughest toy's...so I have one here. 
It's rated "10" on their tough table....so we will see how long it takes CoCo to shred this Mighty Ball.
https://www.vipproducts.com/retail/files/index.php/categories/view/27/tuffys-pet-toys


----------

